# Happy birthday Marj!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know you have some birthday wishes in the October bday thread, but I thought you deserved a whole thread just dedicated to you alone.

Have a great birthday and enjoy the trip too. You'll be missed!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Dear Marj
Happy Birthday to you! 

I sang it for ya Marj!!!:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ditto - and you should be glad i dont know how to take video and you didnt have to hear me sing!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marj!!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you hear me singing w/Julie? :biggrin1: 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Did you hear me singing w/Julie? :biggrin1:
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!


I'd sing too but you would need earplugs. Happy birthday Marj!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday (again) Marj!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marj!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARJ!!!*









And may I add to Julie's singing, "And many more!"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy birthday Marj!!!!!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty: :biggrin1: :grouphug: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ!:grouphug: :biggrin1: arty:

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy birthday Marj!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope your day is Great!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Another Libra Yeah !!- Happy Birthday Marg 
My husband is October 2 . Hope you have a wonderful day and get the cake of your choice ..
My husband got a cookie . No time to bake a cake .. OOps


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARJ !! :dance: :dance: :cheer2: :cheer2: arty: arty: Have a festive day !!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUEEN MARJ!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What on earth was all that noise??? Did you to turn your speakers up with all that singing going on? Just be thankful I kept quite or the screen on your monitor would have cracked.

Hope you have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL What a nutty group you all are!! Wouldn't change a thing.  Thank you sooooooooo much. Wow. My own thread too!! *blushing*

I have to admit Ricky got all freaky when he heard the racket, but Sammy just cocked his head from side to side and came over to hear more! Guess there just is no accounting for taste.

LMBO !!!

LOVE all the emoticons. Cool.

Amy, that is such a lovely picture of Biscuit! Love both your sig and your avatar. Very nice!

(((hugs))) right back at you all !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you, Marj, you are very sweet, and I hope that you're having a GREAT DAY :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marj!!! Hugs to you :grouphug: I hope this day was a wonderful day for you


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a great day, you are as young as me now. We are just two YOUNG ladies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

reece said:


> Glad to hear you had a great day, you are as young as me now. We are just two YOUNG ladies.


LOL That's what I thought on my b'day last Thurs. too! Thing is, today I feel very, very old indeed. Terrible pain day today so I'm hoping tomorrow bodes well. I'm very behind in forum posts and I'm leaving Wed at 5 a.m. for a 12-hr car trip to Gaspe. I'll be doing a bit of driving, but thankfully, my cousin Robert will likely drive almost the whole time. We're 6 relatives travelling and we all agree we need lots of stops. Good! lol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hope you have a Great B-day!!!!!


----------

